# How big would be too big for a trail ride?



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Farrier and I were talking yesterday and he said he and his family go on a trail ride that is huge, place can handle 3000 horses.

To me, that would be way too many.

He did say that you could wander off, not stay with everyone if didn't want to.

But to me, that is an awful lot of people and horses.

What is the biggest trail ride you would consider, in amount of people?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow that's a lot!!! I have never been on a ride that exceeded double digits (and at that they were usually at the lower to middle range in numbers). So based on this experience, I probably wouldn't want to be on a ride that exceeded 100 maximum -- perhaps I'm becoming cynical in my old age but if the number got too high I would have trouble watching out for and keeping my horse and I safe from the percentage of "worrisome" riders (I'm trying to be diplomatic here) that always seem to accompany an outing.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not comfortable on rides over 50-60 people and even those large of rides I only go on occassionally.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

Never 3,000!!! There is no way every one of those horses and riders are going to be:
1: vaccinated, with a negative coggins
2: well trained or with
3: competent riders

I really feel comfortable with 15 or less, but have been on hunts/trails with up to 50.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I did a ride with 280+ riders and I'll never do it again. Too many green horses and green riders that created a few dangerous situations that we are all lucky no one or horse was seriously injured. I like going out with 4-5 people tops and people that I know as well. This summer we are planning a trip of about 25, mostly kids  wish us luck lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

When we did our usual sunday trail rides it wasnt over 30 horses-- when its over 15 its not a trail ride anymore-- it turns more into a horizontal marching ride with more horizontal lines behind eachother. The only fun in that is drinking or watching the drunks almost fall out of their seats, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't like riding when there's more than 10 or so riders...and even that depends greatly on who the people are.

If I know all the folks, I'll ride with a bigger group (max of around 20 anyway), but a group of strangers? Nope, I'd rather ride alone.

I have absolutely _zero_ faith in most other people to be able to control their horses and not get me or my horse hurt. I've been in way too many bad situations with strange folks and their horses to believe any differently.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

That's 2,999 more horses than I usually go riding with. I'd pass!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We have done rides with around 500. It can be a little on the crazy side. The ride starts out with everyone spread out. Usually, you do see someone get thrown off. People having issues with their horses. Some being stupid, drinking, or running past others. It's not the best scenario but its for a good cause. 

This last year we went on a different ride that was only about 60 riders. It was more pleasant of a ride.

There is no guarantee that every horse has a negative coggins. However, it is not a common thing here for a horse to be positive. Same with strangles or anything else, you don't know if everyone is vaccinated or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I do 5 or 6 a year of 200-400 rider rides. They're lots of fun, rarely have issues on the trail. People get spread out pretty much. Other people doing dumb stuff or getting hurt is their problem. I usually watch. Occasionally I'm the one doing the dumb stuff and getting hurt.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

toto said:


> When we did our usual sunday trail rides it wasnt over 30 horses-- when its over 15 its not a trail ride anymore-- it turns more into a horizontal marching ride with more horizontal lines behind eachother. The only fun in that is drinking or watching the drunks almost fall out of their seats, lol.



If I'd have had coffee at desk..you would owe me a keyboard.

That was great!


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

that's not a ride, that's a moving city.

I'm laughing because I'm thinking about the quirkiness of horses and the little ****ing matches and grudges and declarations horses instantly relay to one another. 

And then there's who likes to walk first, who doesn't like another horse behind them, which horse likes to kick back or speed up on all the horses in front which can start some discontent.....

and that's just the horses. 

Visualizing a giant movement like that makes me giggle. It's got to be fun at least to watch. Ride in? I don't know... I might though. Just once, for the experience. :lol:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If you are talking about Eminance, I would never go, But I know lots of people that would not miss it.
I have heard some horror stories,
People that don't know anything about horses, buy a horse on Friday night at the auction, ride the p out of it all week, don't have a clue how to take care of it and sell it at the auction at the end of the ride.
Despite signs at every river crossing warning people to take off their tie downs, a few horses still drown every year.
People overheating their horses then not taking care of them. 
I could go on and on.
Of course all of this happens every day all over the place, having that many people and that many horses in one area, I don't like being around that many people with out horses, much less with.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

3-4 riders max! We don't ride in groups. We camp with a group every year. We all do our own rides out when we want and whatever trail we want. Our idea of trail riding is moving along at our own pace, enjoying the sights, stopping for a photo...whatever we want to do.
Peaceful!


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my... that is crazy. Even though it might be some good bucks if offered by a trail riding company... it is just not safe and no fun for the horses and riders! I offer trail rides and the max. I take is 5 people in one group! I would not have any fun in my job as a trail guide with more riders! It is so much more fun, you can actually talk to the people and keep an eye on every horse and rider and correct them so that they might even learn something about horses and riding! Would NEVER EVER go on a trail ride with more than 10 people! Thats crazy in my opinion!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

The maximum number I've gone our with is 80 and 10 of those were tails,flanks, and leaders. Usually I go out with less than 30 with assistance and if I'm going to be the only one taking them out then its 10-15. If it was a competition then I'd understand triple digits but never a 'fun' ride. Although I suppose if there was enough room for all the horses to go, like in the desert or an open area then I don't see a problem if it were maintained and managed properly.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Island Horselover said:


> Oh my... that is crazy. Even though it might be some good bucks if offered by a trail riding company... it is just not safe and no fun for the horses and riders! I offer trail rides and the max. I take is 5 people in one group! I would not have any fun in my job as a trail guide with more riders! It is so much more fun, you can actually talk to the people and keep an eye on every horse and rider and correct them so that they might even learn something about horses and riding! Would NEVER EVER go on a trail ride with more than 10 people! Thats crazy in my opinion!


You're making assumptions of that which you know not. 

Although there may be 2 or 3 hundred peopel at the ride, they are spread out over 18 miles of trail with several hours between ride groups. Most are going a similar QH walking pace so you dotn really interact directly with more than whats in your group,


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> You're making assumptions of that which you know not.
> 
> Although there may be 2 or 3 hundred peopel at the ride, they are spread out over 18 miles of trail with several hours between ride groups. Most are going a similar QH walking pace so you dotn really interact directly with more than whats in your group,


Well that is not what it said in the post... anyway it is my opinion and even if they are spread out - I am just saying that I would not be interested at all in a ride like that - others might which is fine but I am not! And as a trail guide I would not be either btw...


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> If you are talking about Eminance, I would never go, But I know lots of people that would not miss it.
> I have heard some horror stories,
> People that don't know anything about horses, buy a horse on Friday night at the auction, ride the p out of it all week, don't have a clue how to take care of it and sell it at the auction at the end of the ride.
> Despite signs at every river crossing warning people to take off their tie downs, a few horses still drown every year.
> ...



Bingo. You are right.

All I could think of is how much fun this would NOT be.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm gonna be honest, more than 4 riders and I get uncomfortable. Me and my horse are very small and very speedy, and he likes to be in front. No one can keep up with us, and so I usually go alone (I know, dangerous, bah blah) and bring a walkie talkie. I have literally finished a trail and be half way back by the time I run into my friends.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think I've been out in a group bigger than 6 ever.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My question is, where do you park several thousand trucks with trailers?


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm not a tree hugger by any means but a group that large, even if spread out seems like it would have quite an environmental impact.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I go to Loretta Lynn ride in Hurricane Mills, TN every June and there are typically several hundred riders there. The ride lasts 6 days & there is an entire city of trailers and trucks. The rides are classified as "slow, medium, and fast" with full or half day options. They all leave at the same time in the morning but go different directions, so we typically didn't run into riders not in our group. Usually around 40-50 in the medium half day ride...well run, same trail guides for years that are good at their job and entertaining. I see many of the same faces year to year & it's almost like a big reunion. Not my usual thing, I generally ride with a few friends or alone, but it's the one BIG organized ride I go on yearly & I love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gahorseback (Dec 17, 2013)

*No more than 10 riders is ideal*

I just attended a guided trai ride with 20 people and it was too large. Its better to segment the ride by riders with similar abilities as the beginners slowed things down too much.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Geesh, if we have a crew of even four, we either go off separately or pair up by working skills. 

I agree the environmental impact would be bad. 

The ride I went on in Ireland limited the groups to eight and changed their route weekly so as not to make permanent marks on the land.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, the older I get, and the more time I spend with my horse on trails alone, the less I like people....lololol..... so I prefer alone, or with a small group of like minded adults and cold beer(s). 

I have also learned never to say never.


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am with Joe4d. People are responsible for themselves and their horse. We have 15-20 on almost every ride, sometimes more. We have folks that have never ridden come along, they are fun to watch, and folks that have ridden all their lives. We have kids from seven on up. We started are two boys when they were in dippers. All that being said it is usually more enjoyable with folks that know what they are doing. However, everyone has got to learn some how. On big rides you are usually only around the few folks in front of you and the few folks behind, once the ride gets stated. Those are usually the ones you are with. It would be a sight to see that is for sure. I can see where it could be bad and where it could be enjoyable. I have been on rides with folks I have not wanted to be around, I just ride on up the line until I find those I want to ride with, problem solved. LOL Just my opinion.


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Where and when is this ride?


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I enjoy riding alone most of all, but my horse likes to have a few buddies. More than 3 is too many. If there are so many the parking must be a nightmare and the last one through must be walking in a lot of either mud or dust, not to mention horse apples.


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

Almost always I ride alone or with 3 or 4 others every now and then I'll go on a big trail ride it's always great watching people bring horses that's never been rode then trying to break them on the ride always entertaining I would love to go on this ride no telling how many buck offs you would get to watch


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

jackboy said:


> Almost always I ride alone or with 3 or 4 others every now and then I'll go on a big trail ride it's always great watching people bring horses that's never been rode then trying to break them on the ride always entertaining I would love to go on this ride no telling how many buck offs you would get to watch



Videos requested please....bet you could have some great ones.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That's one reason why I _don't_ go to trail rides with folks I don't know. I've seen way too many times of someone having a horse start bucking, buck them off, and then proceed to buck into the side of a truck/trailer or into a group of people/horses who aren't mounted yet....or buck into a horse that's tied :?.

I had one that bucked into my horse _after _I was mounted but when I was still standing around waiting for everyone else. Thankfully my horse was bigger and stronger and didn't get hurt. If he'd gotten crippled by that idiot's horse, there would have been hell to pay.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry I didn't read all your posts but are you talking about CCTR in eminence Missouri?


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

If you are go to crosscountrytrailrides.com yes it is a nice place and worth every penny to go.


----------

